# Relatives visa help needed!!



## mrsdshovlin23 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I'm married to a South African citizen and we have 2 daughters who we're born in the UK but registered as dual citizens. We're looking to move to SA early next year, I have everything I need to send with my application apart from a letter to show my husband will support us finically/emotionally etc, does any one have any ideas what else we need to include or show or even any formats we can use as I'm really worried, he will be working for his fathers joinery company and at first living in the family home . Also our 5 year old is meant to be starting school on 14th Jan 2015.

Any help is much much appreciated


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

As far as I know, it's just a very standard letter format and it helps if it's signed under oath. This is what I put in my letter which they accepted at the SA embassy in London when we applied:

To whom it may concern

I, (name), (South African ID number) confirm that I support (partner's name, UK citizen) (Passport Number application for temporary residence. 

We, (names of both) solemnly swear we have been in a serious, long term relationship excluding all others since 17 July 2012, living together as partners for two years and will continue to do so at the residence of (address in SA)

We will continue to support each other emotionally, physically, financially and in any other ways necessary for the future.

Signed on ……………………………… at ……………………………………. By 


From your situation, obviously include the names of your children and their passport numbers and include the details of where he will be working (at the family business). We showed our means of financial support by means of joint accounts, letters from my employers and notarial agreement.


----------



## mrsdshovlin23 (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you so so much that has been such a great help !!! How long did you wait roughly for your reply to come back many thanks


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Glad it's helpful. We're still waiting on a decision. We applied in the first week of October and our decision is due on 17 November.


----------



## mrsdshovlin23 (Oct 29, 2014)

Fingers crossed it will be soon for you then! I'm going to the embassy Tuesday hopefully. Did you have to pay anything?


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Nope. We didn't pay anything, despite the fact that it says there is a 35 quid processing fee on the embassy's website. Might need to pay on collection - who knows.

But our experience was very pleasant. It was quite full when we went, but there was somebody making sure we knew exactly where we need to be. A tip for you, if it's full and you are taking into the waiting area, be sure you listen carefully for when your waiting number is called out. There's no PA system for announcing numbers for applications, so if you don't listen carefully, you could miss being called. But overall, very helpful, very friendly. Any other questions, please feel free to send me a direct message.


----------



## mrsdshovlin23 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi sorry triwd but says I can't message you, all I wanted to ask was what did you write or do for the notarial agreement and how

Thanks !!


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

You should be able to DM me after your next post (I think you need 5). I can email you a copy of the notarial agreement we used, but since we are unmarried partners, yours might be a bit different for married partners. It's about two pages and is basically a mini prenup. 

If you're married, though, you might not need one? The actual act (see below) also says the official affidavit (important) or notarial agreement, so you might be OK. We went with being 100% safe rather than sorry, since we're not married and that category is often abused, we wanted to make sure we did everything to the letter of the law. 

Notaries signature will cost you about 50 quid (depending where you go in the UK, I can recommend our notary in London, if you're in London).

This is from the immigration act (which you can read here), but I'm not sure how exactly "spouse" is interpreted, but this is the section that references it: 

3. (1) An applicant for a visa or permit in terms of the Act who asserts in his or her application to be a spouse, as defined in section 1(1)(b) of the Act, must prove to the satisfaction of the Director-General that he or she is a spouse to a citizen or permanent residence permit holder in the manner set out in sub regulation (2).
(2) An applicant contemplated in sub regulation (1) must submit -

(a) *an affidavit on Part A of Form 12 illustrated in Annexure A or a notarial agreement signed by both parties.*


----------



## mrsdshovlin23 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi, I went to the embassy today And handed over all my information for my visa, the lady didn't want most of the documents i had ,for example husbands wage slips, daughters birth cert and passport, mortage agreement or anything of the kind. They've told me to go back 9th December but I'm worried she hasn't took enough off me, fingers crossed though. Thanks for your help again!!


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

No worries. The lady who helped us also didn't want most of the stuff we had. We practically forced it onto her. She stopped us when we tried to hand over photos of us together through the years 
Perfectly normal for them to try and only take the minimal stuff.

Good luck to you. Let us know how it goes. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Nat.h (Feb 20, 2014)

We moved from London to Johannesburg on September 7th, we got married July 25th, handed in the visa application July 28th, I was terrified they would turn me away for not having enough paperwork, but they took surprisingly little. 30 days later i returned and picked up my visa!


----------



## mrsdshovlin23 (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm glad it all worked out so well for you and you made your move! Fingers crossed for me as hubby and children are ready to go, I can't see a reason why all my reports etc came back clear, he has a job to walk into, a house ready for us, schools sorted, funds available but so nervous. Roll on 5 weeks !!


----------

